# at the first go



## Encolpius

Hello, what adverb or phrase do you use in Polish if you do something at the first go/attempt. Mario passed the exam at the first go. 
My attempt is: Mario zdał egzamin za pierwszym razem. 
Thanks


----------



## lukis421

No need to be confused, it's perfectly correct and idiomatic.


----------



## Gochna

Another option could be "za pierwszym podejściem", but I agree with lukis, "za pierwszym razem" is both correct and idiomatic.


----------



## jasio

It depends on an activity. "Od [pierwszego] razu" or "od pierwszego kopa" seem to be better in case of starting engines and other mechanical or electric devices.

"za pierwszym razem", albeit correct in a case of an exam, may be confusing indeed, because it can also mean 'at first', 'originally', etc, thus suggesting that the first attempt of something was successful, but then it was followed by a failure or failures. So it matches best activities, which are one time by their nature, and once you've done them, they are done. Passing an exam is a good example. Inscripting somewhere (like studies, military service, etc) is another. But with activities which are naturally repetitive, like cooking dinner or a specific dish, cleaning, washing, playing snooker, etc., I'd rather avoid it, as the outcome could be different than your intentions. 

"za pierwszym podejściem" works best when a human is the subject, such as all sorts of exams, getting a job, etc.,  not necessarily in other contexts.


----------



## zaffy

We also say 'przy pierwszym podejściu'


----------



## Ben Jamin

Dla mnie "za pierwszym razem" jest wyrażeniem universalnym (generic) i można go używać wszędzie. Nie widzę też w nim żadnej dwuznaczności ani potencjału do nieporozumień. "Zdać egzamin za pierwszym razem" jest jasne i jednoznaczne dla wszystkich, którzy zdawali chociaż raz jakiś egzamin. "Za pierwszym podjeściem" natomiast ma o wiele węższy zakres zastosowań. Normalnie używa się go mówiąc o egzaminach lub pewnych konkurencjach sportowych. 
"Od pierwszego kopa" brzmi dla mnie jak slang, i w wielu sytuacjach może być odebrane jako wulgarne.


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> "Od pierwszego kopa" brzmi dla mnie jak slang, i w wielu sytuacjach może być odebrane jako wulgarne.



pełna zgoda, to czysty slang, lub przynajmniej język bardzo kolokwialny


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Dla mnie "za pierwszym razem" jest wyrażeniem universalnym (generic) i można go używać wszędzie. Nie widzę też w nim żadnej dwuznaczności ani potencjału do nieporozumień. "Zdać egzamin za pierwszym razem" jest jasne i jednoznaczne dla wszystkich, którzy zdawali chociaż raz jakiś egzamin.


What about "udało mu/jej się upiec ciasto za pierwszym razem"? Or "stłukł jajko za pierwszym razem". Does it mean the same as "za pierwszym razem stłukł jajko", or something else?


Ben Jamin said:


> "Za pierwszym podejściem" natomiast ma o wiele węższy zakres zastosowań. Normalnie używa się go mówiąc o egzaminach lub pewnych konkurencjach sportowych.


Did I write something substantially different?


jasio said:


> ...such as all sorts of exams, getting a job, etc., not necessarily in other contexts.





Ben Jamin said:


> "Od pierwszego kopa" brzmi dla mnie jak slang, i w wielu sytuacjach może być odebrane jako wulgarne


It is a jargon, indeed. Perhaps originally mechanics', or even engine / car / motorcycle mechanics', where in some cases engines are kickstarted even today - though I remember to have heard it in other context as well. On the other hand, perhaps it's too late for me, but I do not see any obscenity in this phrase. And again:


jasio said:


> ..."od pierwszego kopa" seem to be better in case of starting engines and other mechanical or electric devices.


Which leads to a question: what's your point, actually?


----------

